# The Universal Film Music Composer Initiative



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 16, 2018)

http://www.universaltalentdevelopment.com/composers

Even though i made sure i put in my application before posting this link (because i was too fucking busy going through all of the the requirements)
I did think of all of you and thought you may want to know...

I finally submitted, and was told "because of the high submission volume, don't expect to hear back from us" but...argggh, it feels good to have put the whole package together, sent it... which will be helpful in the future anyway...

Go for it and best of luck!

Music is my life. It is your life. ooommmmhhh


and since i am at it, here is my reel for this submission (wish i didn't have to mix my own projects all the time...)


Feel free to post yours!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 16, 2018)

This smacks of Web 2.0 (“We ran out of ideas decades ago”) and some vague attempt to jump on the “promoting diversity” bandwagon. But hey...maybe something good will come of it. Good luck all!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Mar 16, 2018)

What is the "prize"?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 16, 2018)

Desire Inspires said:


> What is the "prize"?


There are no warranted prizes.
Just an opportunity to pitch your stuff.
It's like the lottery
More exposure...
A chance to sum up who you think you are, and see if it sticks...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 16, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> This smacks of Web 2.0 (“We ran out of ideas decades ago”) and some vague attempt to jump on the “promoting diversity” bandwagon. But hey...maybe something good will come of it. Good luck all!


I think it is a major house fishing for talent, and trying to bypass the middle man, which is good news for us, regular, common folks...


----------



## NoamL (Mar 16, 2018)

It's sad to see that composers are included in this competition, alongside writers and actors. It's one more sign that the profession has landed firmly in "100 rats in a bucket" territory.


----------



## NoamL (Mar 16, 2018)

Really nice reel though Patrick, I liked the piece at 2:12 the best!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 16, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Really nice reel though Patrick, I liked the piece at 2:12 the best!


Thank you Noam!
This was the main title for a documentary on breast cancer survivors. The director herself went through a horrendous ordeal and survived so far. I was grateful to have found a theme that she related to...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 16, 2018)

NoamL said:


> It's sad to see that composers are included in this competition, alongside writers and actors. It's one more sign that the profession has landed firmly in "100 rats in a bucket" territory.


We have been in that fuck$%g bucket for as long as we can remember.
Some decades we get a break and are comfortable, but the tide turns and we are right back where we came from...


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 16, 2018)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> I think it is a major house fishing for talent, and trying to bypass the middle man, which is good news for us, regular, common folks...



I'm all for that and anyone's success here. 

Who exactly is the middle man in this case?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 16, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> I'm all for that and anyone's success here.
> 
> Who exactly is the middle man in this case?


Who ever is going to get a piece of the action, and as a result inflate your fees.
Or it may be a more established composer that has a higher overhead...
I don't think that this bad for most of us, media composers...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 16, 2018)

I hadn't posted the right link, sorry.
Fixed now: it is about us, composers...


----------



## MatFluor (Mar 16, 2018)

Maybe good to know - not all composers:


Must have unrestricted work authorization to work in the United States.
So the rest of the world is not in (If I understand it right, work authorization is a concrete document, not just general "does not come from a potential terrorist state" things, right?)


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 17, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> Maybe good to know - not all composers:
> 
> 
> Must have unrestricted work authorization to work in the United States.
> So the rest of the world is not in (If I understand it right, work authorization is a concrete document, not just general "does not come from a potential terrorist state" things, right?)


That is correct. One must be lawfully able to work in the US.
Universal will not help a potential candidate get a working permit.


----------



## AdamAlake (Mar 18, 2018)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> That is correct. One must be lawfully able to work in the US.
> Universal will not help a potential candidate get a working permit.



Sounds very inclusive.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 20, 2018)

AdamAlake said:


> Sounds very inclusive.


You're right, it isn't.
USA only.
The employer gets to define the rules...


----------



## Mattzart (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for the heads-up! Submitting mine tomorrow, seeing Daniel Hope perform Max Richter's Vivaldi score tonight :]


Here's my demo reel for it, though. Any thoughts?


----------



## EdgeSounds (Jun 5, 2018)

Too bad they do not even listen:


----------

